# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Büyükleri >  Atını Dinyester'de sulayan komutan

## bozok

*Atını Dinyester'de sulayan komutan* 


*Bülent Ecevit'in toprağa verildiği Devlet Mezarlığı'nda sadece anıları değil, isimleri de unutulmuş o kadar çok kahraman yatıyor ki... İşte onlardan biri; Cevat üobanlı Paşa*



Ankara'da Atatürk Orman üiftliği arazisi içinde yer alan Devlet Mezarlığı'nı arada bir ziyaret edeceğiz. Başbakan Bülent Ecevit'e -Rahşan Hanım münasebetsizlik yapmazsa- sonsuz uykusunda eşlik edeceklerin hiç değilse bir bölümünü tanıtmak için. Onlar ki, Kurtuluş Savaşı'nda destanlar yazdılar, Cumhuriyet Türkiye'sinin kurucu kadroları arasında yer aldılar. Ama bugün kim hatırlıyor? 

İşte huzurlarınızda ilk konuğumuz... 1920 yazında Akdeniz'in ortasında yer alan Malta'da, bir zoraki konuğun mırıldandığı, hıçkırıklarla kesilen hüzünlü bir türkü dalgalara çarpıp adanın surlarında yankılandı:* "üanakkale içinde vurdular beni / ülmeden mezara koydular beni / Offf gençliğim eyvah..."* Adanın diğer zoraki veya zorunlu konukları iç çektiler: *"2773'ü yine efkar bastı."* Gözyaşlarıyla sulanan o türküyü rüzgarlarla, dalgalarla vatana ulaştırmaya çalışan sesin sahibi Cevap Paşa'ydı. 

İsmail Cevat Paşa. 145 Malta Sürgünü'nden biri. İstanbul'u işgal eden İngiliz kuvvetleri onu 16 Mart 1920'de tutuklamış, Bekirağa Bölüğü'nde bir hafta alıkoyduktan sonra 22 Mart'ta bir savaş gemisiyle Malta'ya nakletmişlerdi. Ve kayıtlara *'2773 no'lu sürgün'* diye not düşmüşlerdi. Suçu? Yine İngilizler'e göre şöyle: *"Sınır boyundaki göçebeleri birleştirmek ve milliyetçi olmak..."* Aslında gerçek *'suç'u* ya da* 'günah'ı*, türküsünde gizliydi: üanakkale destanını yazan komutanlardan olmak. 1915'in 17 Mart'ı 18 Mart'a bağlayan gecesi. üanakkale kilidini açmak için bir ayı aşkın süredir canını takan ama her saldırısı Mehmetçiğin vücudundan oluşan dalgakıranla püskürtülen İngiliz ve Fransız kuvvetleri, İstanbul'a ulaşmak için son bir girişimde bulunmaya karar verdi. Bu nihai hesaplaşmada neleri var neleri yoksa, savaş alanına süreceklerdi: 

Queen Elisabeth, Agamemnon, Lord Nelson, Inflexible, Prince George, Triumph, Suffren, Bouvet, Gaulois, Charlemagne, Iresistible, Albian, Vengeance, Swiftsure, Magectic, Cornwallis... O güne kadar hiçbir deniz savaşında bu kadar güçlü gemiler bir araya getirilememişti. 

17 Mart gecesi, üanakkale Müstahkem Mevki Mayın Grubu Komutanlığı'nın külüstür telefonu çaldı. Komutan Binbaşı Nazmi açtı. Karşısındaki ses kendini tanıttı: *"Burası Müstahkem Mevki Karargahı, ben Cevat. Buraya gelebilir misiniz Nazmi Bey?" "Emredersiniz!"* dedi ve karargaha koştu. 

Cevat komutan onu bekliyordu: *"Karanlık Liman'da bu akşam da aynı oyun tekrarlandı. Gemilerini sürdüler, ama hatları yaramadılar. Galiba yarın vargüçleriyle zorlayacaklar."* 

Sonra sordu: - *Kaç mayınımız var binbaşım?* 

- 26 adet komutanım. 

- Onların hepsini bu gece Karanlık Liman'a bir hat boyunca dökebilir misiniz Nazmi Bey? 

- Derhal komutanım. 

- Güzel. Ben zaten mayın döşeme gemimiz Nusret'ı hazırlattım bile. Ne zaman hareket edebilirsiniz? 

- Geceyarısı demir alırız efendim. 

Ve saat geceyarısına birkaç dakika kala 280 tonluk Nusret mayın gemisi altı subay ve 54 erle denize açıldı. Saat 03.20'de 26 mayın da döşenmişti. Nusret, sahile doğru süzülürken sancaktan belirli aralarla yanıp sönen üç yeşil ve bir kırmızı ışıkla* "Operasyon tamam!"* mesajını verdi. Cevat Albay da müjdeyi ulaştıran gözcüye, bir mecidiye bahşiş verdi. 

Ertesi gün... Bilmeyen mi var? 

Müttefik savaş gemilerinin o mayınlara çarpıp havaya uçmaları, mayınlardan ve bataryaların top ateşinden kurtulabilenlerin Ege'nin ufkunda kaybolmaları, karadakilerin Mustafa Kemal komutasındaki kuvvetler tarafından denize sürülmeleri...


*18 MART KAHRAMANI* 
Hemen o gün terfi alıp paşalığa yükselen Cevat Albay, düşman filosunun kaçışını bir süre izledikten sonra *"Gittiler. Geçemediler ve geçemeyecekler,"* diye mırıldanarak savaş alanından ayrıldı. Artık o Anadolu insanının kalbinde *'18 Mart Kahramanı'* olarak seçkin, koparılıp atılamayacak bir sevgi tahtında oturacaktı. 

1920 yazında Malta'da denize karşı göğüs geçirip "üanakkale içinde vurdular beni,'' türküsünü söyleyen, üanakkale'de İngilizler'e kan kusturmuş olan o Cevat Paşa'ydı. 1870'de İstanbul'da doğmuştu. Babası Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'na kadar yükselmiş değerli bir asker olan Müşir (Mareşal) Cevat Paşa'ydı. Cevat Paşa, Galatasaray Lisesi'nden sonra mesleği haline gelmiş olan askerliği seçmiş, 1891'de Harp Okulu'nu, 1894'te Harp Akademisi'ni bitirmiş ve kurmay yüzbaşı olarak orduya katılmıştı. ünce saray maiyetine girmiş, ardından çeşitli görevlerle Avrupa'ya gönderilmişti. 1908'deki İkinci Meşrutiyet devriminde hassa ordusunda tümen komutanı olmuş ve tümgeneral rütbesine kadar yükselmişti. Daha sonra Harp Akademisi Komutanı, Birinci Ordu Müfettişi, Balkan Savaşı'nda şark Ordusu Kurmay Başkanlığı gibi silahlı kuvvetlerin üst düzey görevlerine ulaşmayı başarmıştı. Ancak 1908 devrimiyle yönetime gelenler, daha önce çok çabuk ilerleyenlerin rütbelerini geri alınca, o da kaymakamlığa (yarbay) indirilecekti. Bu tenzil-i rütbe biraz canını sıksa da fazla üstünde durmadı, başka cephelere koştı. Yeni görev yeri Galiçya'ydı.* Galiçya?* Polonya'nın güneyi ile Ukrayna'nın batısında yer alan, o dönemde Almanya egemenliğinde bulunan ama Rus ordularının cephe açtıkları uzak bir diyar. 

1916 yılından söz ediyoruz. Birinci Dünya Savaşı yıllarından. Osmanlı ordularının İngiliz-Fransız kuvvetlerini üanakkale'den püskürttükleri ama Anadolu, Filistin, Irak, Kafkasya, Balkan cephelerinde savaştıkları, savaş alanlarında, siperlerde her gün yüzlerce, binlerce gencin devrildiği yıllardan. Başkumandan Vekili ve Harbiye Nazırı Enver Paşa, kimsenin önermeye cesaret edemeyeceği bir karar aldı: Galiçya cephesine asker gönderilmesini emretti. 

Polonya Büyükelçiliği'nin internet sitesinde o seferin, dönemin gazete haberlerinden, makalelerinden ve seçkin yazarlarından alıntılarla süslü olağanüstü güzel bir öyküsü var: "üanakkale'de çok uzun süreli mücadelenin zor şartlarında pişmiş, hiç tartışmasız çok yüksek savaş yeteneğine sahip birlikler şimdi Harbiye Nazırı Enver Paşa'nın emrindeydiler. Enver, ittifakın gerektirdiği sorumlulukları dikkate alarak, Avusturyalılar'a ve Almanlar'a Avrupa cephelerinden herhangi birine belli sayıda asker göndermeyi önerdi. Alman Genelkurmay Başkanı General von Hinderburg cevabını hiç geciktirmedi, 4 Haziran 1916'da İstanbul'dan Galiçya cephesine bir kolordu göndermesini istedi. Enver Paşa, Galiçya'ya gidecek kolordunun iki tümenden (19. ve 20. tümenler) oluşturulmasına karar verdi. 19. tümen, Kurmay Albay Mustafa Kemal'in göz kamaştırıcı komutasında, cephede kötüye giden durumu iki kez tersine çevirmesiyle nam salmıştı. Galiçya'ya gönderilen kolordunun komutanlığına Cevat Paşa atandı. üanakkale Savaşı'nda müstahkem mevkiin savunmasını yöneten ünlü Cevat Paşa.

*" Dönemin Avusturya basınından bir anekdotu aktaralım.* "Viyana sarayında, imparatorun basın dairesi genel müdürü Oskar Montiong, devletin özellikle Slav tebaası tarafından çok sevilen 18. yüzyılda yaşamış Ukraynalı kahin Mosij Wernyhora'nın kehanetini sık sık hatırlatıyordu. O tuhaf kehanette, *'Türk atını Dinyester'den suladığında ayağa kalkacaktır Polonya,' deniyordu."* Galiçya cephesinde nice yiğit toprağa düştü, ama Cevat Paşa atını Dinyester'de suladı. Ve savaşın sonunda Hitler orduları yeniden haritadan silinceye, daha doğrusu Stalin ile paylaşacağı 1939 sonbaharına kadar yaşayacak Polonya devleti doğdu. 

Cevap Paşa, Galiçya dönüşü Filistin cephesine gönderildi. Enver Paşa'nın bir başka fantezisinin, Mısır'ı geri almak sevdasının kurbanı olarak. Orada 7. Ordu Komutanı Mustafa Kemal Paşa'yla silah arkadaşlığı yaptı. 

üanakkale'den sonra bir kez daha omuz omuza dövüşüyorlardı. Ve bir kez daha İngilizler'e karşı. Sonra İstanbul'a, Genelkurmay karargahına çağrıldı. Mondros Mütarekesi'nin imzalandığı sırada Genelkurmay Başkanlığı görevini yürütüyordu. Fevzi Paşa'ya vekaleten. Fevzi (üakmak) Paşa, İngiliz ordusu İstanbul kapısına dayanınca, onları karşılamamak için 20 gün hastalık izni almıştı. Yunanlılar'ın İzmir'e çıkmaları sonrası bu izin istifaya dönüşecekti. Mustafa Kemal'in Anadolu isyanını ateşlemek için Samsun'a hareket etmesinden hemen önce, Sadrazam Damat Ferit Paşa ve Cevat Paşa'yla akşam yemeğinde buluştu. Yemeğin amacı, Damat Ferit'in kuşkularını dağıtmaktı. Mustafa Kemal ertesi gün Padişah Vahdettin'i ziyaret edecek ve ardından Bandırma vapuruyla Karadeniz'e açılacaktı.


*MALTA'DA TUTUKLU KALDI* 
Anadolu İhtilali'nin ilk yıllarını Cevat Paşa uzaktan, Malta Adası'ndan izledi. Mustafa Kemal'in onları kurtarmak için Anadolu'daki İngiliz subaylarını tutuklatma taktiği işe yaradı. 23 Ekim 1921'de takas anlaşması imzalandı. Ve Cevat Paşa, Ankara'ya koştu. Mustafa Kemal'la kucaklaşıp hasret giderdiler. Sonra karargahı Diyarbakır'da olan El-Cezire bölgesinin komutanlığına atandı. Aynı zamanda Elaziz (Elazığ) Milletvekili olarak Büyük Millet Meclisi'nde görev yapıyordu. İşgal orduları atıldı. Bağımsızlık savaşı kazanıldı. Lozan Antlaşması'yla Türkiye uluslararası topluluğun seçkin üyeleri arasına katıldı. Cevat Paşa, o sırada hem milletvekili olarak görev yapıyordu hem de Orgeneral rütbesiyle Yüksek Askeri şura üyeliğinde bulunuyordu. Kazım Karabekir, Ali Fuat, Refet Paşalar yeni siyasi oluşum için düğmeye bastı: Terakkiperver Cumhuriyet Fırkası." Tarih: 17 Kasım 1924. Bunun üstüne Mustafa Kemal hem ordudaki görevlerini sürdüren hem de Meclis'te bulunan yüksek rütbeli subayları bir tercihe zorladı: *Ya askerlik, ya siyaset*.

Cevat Paşa, askerliği seçip milletvekilliğinden istifa etti. Atatürk de onu Musul sorunu ve Irak sınırıyla ilgili müzakereler için Milletler Cemiyeti'ne gönderilen heyetin başkanlığına atadı. 1935'te yaş haddinden emekliye ayrıldı. Silahlı Kuvvetler'de bugün de geçerli olan 65 yaş sınırına geldiği için. İstanbul'a, Kadıköy'deki evine çekildi. üç yıl sonra da öldü. Mustafa Kemal'in gözlerini yummasından sekiz ay önce, 13 Mart 1938'de. Erenköy Mezarlığı'nda toprağa verildi. ülümünden tam yarım yüzyıl sonra başkentte, Atatürk Orman üiftliği arazisinde Devlet Mezarlığı oluşturuldu. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti cumhurbaşkanları ve Atatürk'ün silah arkadaşları için. Kurtuluş Savaşı'nda en az tümen komutanlığı yapmış olan 61 asker belirlendi ve kemiklerinin Devlet Mezarlığı'na nakledilmeleri kararlaştırıldı. Onların arasında Cevat Paşa da vardı. Cevat üobanlı Paşa.



Erdal şafak / Sabah Gzt.

----------

